
Ridesharing in the Future - sarvesh
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/ridesharing_in_the_future/
======
villiros
The irony of proposing saving money by using an outrageously expensive* piece
of technology seems to be lost on him.

* <http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=cDZUk67FpB0>

~~~
redrobot5050
I'm at work so I skipped the YouTube video, but outrageously expensive? An
iPhone is what, $200 bucks?

If it saves you from having to shell out $17,000 for a new car (base model
Honda Accord used as estimate here) because you can get to and fro using this
service, it seems like its worth it.

------
biohacker42
Scott Adams is an eloquent, smart, funny, troll.

Entertaining, but not to be taken seriously.

------
vaksel
I expected a comic

